# 2 New Rag Quilts



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

Here are the new rag quilts I made for Lainey & Oliver for Christmas. They are twin size.
The first is Laineys.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I like both of them, but especially the second one. Are they double or triple thick flannel?


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I was wondering the same. Do you have any fabric sandwiched between the 2 sides of flannel?


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Nice! How is Lainey doing?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Very Nice!


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

Yes, those are 10" squares with an 8" square of batting in between. They are very warm. Lainey is still waiting on her transplant. They were hoping to have already been called. She's doing so good health wise, just waiting. Thank you for asking.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Very nice.. they look so cozy & warm... good job!!!


----------



## Goat Doula (May 25, 2013)

Both are very nice and I'm sure very warm. Great job.


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

They will love those quilts!


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

The quilt for Lainey I have redone. I took some of the rows apart and now it is more of a patchwork.  My daughter, I didn't realize at the time, wanted patchwork. She didn't ask me to redo it but I wanted to. I was aggravated with myself anyway for not getting the back of it straight and this helped.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I am thinking of makeing one for each of my Dh grandbabys. It sure would be nice to have the room to lay out the entire blankets before sewing. My Mom had a ping pong table for cutting when I worked for her,boy I could use that and the space now!


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

I would love to have a big table to lay them out on. Eventually I hope to have a nice sewing room with the table, my machine set up, plenty of room for my stuff. Lol.


----------

